# Goats Eating Medjool Dates



## alwayzremember (Dec 7, 2012)

We just moved to a new property with our 9 Nigerian goats and we put up fencing for them in an area where there is a palm tree, very old and very big, in the fenced area. Unfortunately, I did not realize it was a fruit bearing palm tree and I have been finding little medjool dates on the ground that are dropping from the tree. The goats love the the dates and have been eating some but I know stoned fruit is not considered good for goats and I'm assuming that the pit of the dates would fall under the same category. I'm hoping by some chance that is not the case though. On average they have had maybe two to three dates per goat per day for approximately a week or two with no apparent negative repercussions. Does anyone have any experience or thoughts on this issue? I tried looking up online for information on the subject but only found recipes for dates and goat cheese which sound delicious, and a video of a goat climbing a date tree and eating the dates. Wonder how that goat is faring... Thanks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Dates pits are not poisonous and contain some really good healthy things for you and your animals. The Date is actually more like a husked nut then a fruit. Animals in Arabia survive because of all the Date Palms...


----------

